# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Πιστολακι μαλλιων

## wolverine

Καλησπερα
 ενα επαγγλματικο πιστολακι μαλλιων οταν το ανοιγεις κανει ενα θορυβο μεσα και χανει την ισχυ του.
Πως μπορω να μετρησω η να καταλαβω οτι θελει καρβουνακια?Πως μπορω να μετρησω το μοτερ για να δω οτι ειναι ενταξει και δεν θελει αλλαγη μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις?

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού βγάλεις όλες τις τρίχες που έχει πιάσει στον άξονά του. Αφού δεις ότι περιστρέφεται ο άξονας με το χέρι ελεύθερα ( αν δεν περιστρέφεται ελεύθερα γρασάρεις το πάνω και το κάτω μέρος του ) τότε κοιτάς και τα καρβουνάκια αν έχουν ακόμη περιθώριο πατήματος. Η ουσία είναι ότι αν ΄μετά απ΄όλα αυτά πατάς τον διακόπτη και βγάζει φωτιές τότε έχει γίνει ζημιά στην περιέλιξή του.

----------


## wolverine

Καρβουνακια θελει τελικα ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καρβουνακια θελει τελικα ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια!!


Good.......good πάλι έμειναν λίγα ευρώ μέσα στο παντελόνι.

----------

